# Refrigerate Brioche dough?



## jet (Dec 29, 2007)

I have a Bread-Machine Brioche recipe that takes 4 hours to make (1 hr 45 min to mix, 1 hr in refrigerator, 45 min to raise & 30 min to bake).  Can I leave the mix the dough one day and leave it in the refrigerator until the next day?


----------



## ChefJune (Dec 29, 2007)

I've been making the dough for bread one day and refrigerating until the next (would you believe even two or three days?) day for years.  You should have no problem with that at all!


----------



## TATTRAT (Dec 29, 2007)

I would just be careful with the temp the next day. Too cold and the dough won't bake out to be as light and buttery, more pastry like then bread like.


----------



## Fincher (Dec 30, 2007)

yes you can!  in fact it will be better!  more flavor development.  Thats how I make my brioche.

I make my pizza dough the same way.. I mix it one day, and let it develop over night in the walk-in.   It proofs in the walkin a little,  I then portion and let rise, roll and grill.

I do the same for my baguettes if I have time.  they always come out nicer if I let them slow proof in the walk-in (or fridge) overnight.

so yeah basicly what June said


----------



## VeraBlue (Dec 30, 2007)

I always do brioche as a two day project.  I make the dough on Friday evening, refrigerate it overnight, and pull it out very early Saturday morning to shape and rise before baking for breakfast.

A day in the fridge will be fine.


----------



## jet (Dec 31, 2007)

The loaf turned out beautifully.

Thanks


----------

